# 92557



## TammyFarris (Sep 15, 2008)

Can a physician send a patient to the audiologist for performance of procedure code 92557 and the physician bill for the services (the physician will pay the audiologist an agreed upon amount).  Neither the physician nor the audiologist will own the equipment, another company will supply the equipment.


----------

